
Declining eyesight improved by looking at deep red light - prostoalex
https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/2020/jun/declining-eyesight-improved-looking-deep-red-light
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23685915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23685915)

260+ points

